# Veggie eaters.. Wheat grass clippings?



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I currently don't have anything other then Bettas at the moment, I've had a Pleco and some Ghost Shrimp before and I plan on getting some Ottos soon..

I know you can get a veggie clip and put in things like lettuce, sliced squash/zucchini and cucumbers, things like so but I was wondering about wheat grass clippings.. 

I bought a thing of "Cat Grass" from PetCo which is made up of usda approved organic wheat grass. The idea is you trim pieces off and feed them to your cat, dog, reptile, whatever to help them with multiple different things and I was wondering about the underwater veggie eaters. Would it be okay to put a few strands in a veggie clip? Would they eat it?

Just pondering.. I can't feed this stuff to my cat all the time as it makes her throw up, which is what i got it for originally since she had a tummy ache, but I don't want to toss it or keep just trimming it and throwing away all the pieces since it grows so quickly.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i dont think the wheat grass...i had ottos and they were super sensitive and died on me. i fed them zucchini and cucumber etc. i will subscribe to this thread because i am getting 3 peppered cories soon!


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay, yeah I wasn't sure and I figured I should ask first before doing anything.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

To be honest I wouldn't feed something not designed for fish to fish. The veggies are an exception cause they are natural.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Wheat grass is natural too... lol

I would skip it. It is better t ofeed them something that is proven good for them by many others and it is also cheap to get the veggies. Plus if they don't eat it it will foul up the water.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh no I understand, I wasn't going to try and only feed the grass to them, I was just wondering if anyone maybe had tried it or if anyone knew if it was something that was harmful.. It's not something I would try and feed them without completely knowing and I know when you feed them veggies to take them out after about 2 days so they don't make the water yucky.


----------

